
Zoodango Lets Businesses Create Their Own Social Networks - danielha
http://mashable.com/2007/03/12/zoodango/
======
pg
Founder from The Apprentice. Name = Zoodango. I'm not sure if the Bubble is
really back, but I'm increasingly noticing something that was a component of
it: startups that sound like they were cooked up by The Onion.

~~~
JMiao
My goodness, I can't stand The Apprentice -- it progressively gets trashier
each season, so I simply stopped after the first.

Paul, if you think Zoodango sounds cheesy, go see Trump's Learning Annex
commercial where, in less than a day, Donald will make you rich with his Midas
technology. I've also heard he shares the secret to his comb over. Anything
for an extra buck. :-)

